# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Previous posts embedded

## sterne.law@gmail.com

I notice that all my replies embed the previous post into my message. How do I stop this, I feel bad using up all that space.

----------


## Dave A

I quietly wondered what that might be about  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Use the quick reply box at the bottom, or hit the _Post Reply_ button near the top and bottom of the thread instead of the _Quote_ button.

Or you could carry on the way you're doing it and just delete the stuff in the quotes tags  :Big Grin:

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Thank you.

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> Thank you.


I do use the quick reply. But still previous message is embedded. Should I remove the automatically parse links and media ticks in the miscellenous options menu?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> I do use the quick reply. But still previous message is embedded. Should I remove the automatically parse links and media ticks in the miscellenous options menu?


Trying it now. heres looking at you Bob :Batman:

----------


## Dave A

> Trying it now. heres looking at you Bob


This is using the Quick Reply button that shows up in each post.

----------


## Dave A

This is using the Quick Reply box at the bottom of each thread.

----------


## Dave A

Anthony, even if you use the Quick Reply button, you can just delete the quoted stuff it pulls through into the editor.

You'll also note at times I just quote the relevant part of a post. It's done much the same way - just keep the relevant part and delete the rest.

----------


## wynn

> - just keep the relevant part and delete the rest.


So that is how yu do it!!!

----------


## Dave A

:Thumbup:  @ Wynn

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I have it figured now. Was not using quick reply at bottom of thread.
On an aside, I like the new smilies, in particualr batman, the boxing face and the head butt!!!!NICE!

----------


## AndyD

There's an addon for Firefox that might help bbcode novices

----------


## Dave A

> On an aside, I like the new smilies,


 :Hmmm:  Ever checked out that [more] link under the smilies set in the reply box?

----------

